

Ask HN: What do you use to organize your team knowledge? - steffoz

Last year, me and three good old friends of mine founded a small web/mobile development team. Things are going pretty well. We're learning a lot, and new people are joining the group.<p>Keeping knowledge always updated and in-sync is vital for us. Long emails threads are simply not the way to go for us: too dispersing and confusing, and hard to retrieve after a while.<p>How your team manages and organizes common knowledge? How do you collect and share useful resources (articles, links, libraries, etc) inside your team?
======
oceanician
Wiki's work well for me. Not for everyone though. I've not found forum's too
work at all. Email does actually work, but requires a lot of search when a
topic becomes relevant again.

However, I think a clone of HN for internal stuff maybe of use.... a vote up,
and a I'll check xyz out, and write it up for us, as well as rewarding those
that find out new info/resources regularly.....

~~~
steffoz
Thanks, don't you think wikis are much more useful for less "volatile" things
than interesting links, articles and libraries suggestions? I find it
cumbersome to have an infinite list of links inside a single wiki page :)

------
mmccomb
If you're going down the Wiki route I'd highly recommend Atlassian's
Confluence. It's the easiest to setup and most user friendly (for non-techy
types) Wiki that I've come across to date.

~~~
aquark
Don't know about setting it up -- didn't do that part, but the admin page has
waaayy too many options for my taste.

But when running it is an awesome wiki. We are in the process of adopting it,
and using it in combination with gliffy diagramming plugin is a killer
feature.

Being able to work on a page and drop a diagram in all without leaving the
browser or worry about uploading files means we can actually keep the diagrams
up to date with the documentation.

------
LarryA
Wiki

